# Corect name router lathe



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi.
What is full name of this type jig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ7NYL0HnsQ

I try found one of that on eBay.
Check
router lathe
spiral lathe 
rope lathe
ornamental lathe

Nothing :blink:


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

That is a Trend router lathe. ( The company that made it is named "Trend" )


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi tigerhellmaker, in Australia and the US they are sold as a Router Lathe. I think manufactured and sold by Sherwood. Do a search on this site as there has been quite a few post about them.

Regards 
pal


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dominik

The one in the You-Tube video is the Sears Craftsman type.
You can find them on eBay 

BUT this one is over price by about 100.oo dollars
CRAFTSMAN ROUTERCRAFTER ROUTER CRAFTER 720.25250 - eBay (item 370315038156 end time Feb-01-10 19:56:43 PST)
========



tigerhellmaker said:


> Hi.
> What is full name of this type jig
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ7NYL0HnsQ
> 
> ...


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Here is the trend......

trend router lathe routerlathe and drive centre on eBay (end time 07-Dec-09 20:23:14 GMT)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW 300.oo bucks for a used one .I have one I will sell for 250.oo with a PC router intalled. 

========


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yep.


----------

